

“Google’s goal may be to embed a computer in your eyeball” By Top Google Analyst - CitizenTekk
http://citizentekk.com/2013/08/05/does-google-have-a-top-secret-plan-to-embed-computers-in-our-eyes/#sthash.8oWaXQMR.dpbs

======
ardalzn
I really liked this part “The goal is not glasses. Glasses, clearly, are just
a bridge to the goal. And that goal may be to embed a computer in your
eyeball.”

------
rdeeepc
I really think it is scary though!

